# 15 gallon with 10 watt LED Floodlight update



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

not sure about 10 watt , kinda regretted ordering mine , its pretty dim to mine liking , should have order a 20 watt or 30 watt

any pic to share the difference of 2 x 10 watt and 1 x 10 watt in your set-up ?


----------



## morelight (Jun 2, 2013)

limz_777 said:


> not sure about 10 watt , kinda regretted ordering mine , its pretty dim to mine liking , should have order a 20 watt or 30 watt
> 
> any pic to share the difference of 2 x 10 watt and 1 x 10 watt in your set-up ?



mine is very bright. Did you order a 5-6500k led. There are 3500k led floods out there. If i had a 10 gallon, i would say the 10 watt is perfect. The 15 gal tank is 24 inches long, so the ends may not get enough light. So far so good for me. I don't have a pic of the two set up and it would be hard for me to set it up again. I cut the dual pvc holder and cut the wiring for the other led flood. So i'll see how it goes with just one. Really i'm not getting full light to the stargrass because i have a floating Brazilian moneywort plant and now alot of duckweed. I had cut it back, but there is still enough to cover about a 1/5 of the top. If it becomes a problem i'll scoop it out. So far all is growing. I have too many plants in this tank, but i want to see what grows best and then re-aquascape. I also have a amazon sword on each end and both are growing, so low light plants are probably the way to go for the ends if using one floodlight.


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Any pics of this set up? I'm considering a 10w on a walstad like tank.


----------



## tank34 (Aug 10, 2008)

any pic yet and where did you get the floods from?


----------

